# Five Finger Death Punch



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

One for all the metal fans out there, just got their 2nd album 'War is the Answer' and must say, only a few songs in to it but very impressed.

They seemed to come out of no where with their debut album but really impressed with them. Could combination of influences as well.

Here's 'The Way of the Fist' from their debut -


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

They're awesome - got their new album and it rocks! Bit of a Corey Taylor thing going on I think


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

looks good. I keep catching them on scuzz and thinking I should get an album


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Like It ! :devil:

Was told about these a while back but never got round to getting thier debut.

Another two albums on the "to get " list ! 

Havent got around to buying the new AIC one yet either :doublesho


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I kinda ignored them, saw one of their videos on Scuzz and it didn't stand out so I left it.

Then saw them live on some show and what they were playing seemed a lot heavier. Bought their first album and now their new one. 

Seriously good band, their debut came out with the quality of the first Slipknot album. Quality straight from the off rather than an album they'll back on as a bit 'amateur'. Highly rate them. 

*TAY* - AIC???


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

yep, a fan here! my bro introduced me to them and sent me the new album which is awesome. the bleeding is also a cool song. for anybody in the oxfordshire area - they are playing the oxford O2 on nov 29th.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Actually I totally forgot, I'll be off to see them in Camden next month! Should be pretty awesome. 

Hope they play live as well as they sound on record.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I kinda ignored them, saw one of their videos on Scuzz and it didn't stand out so I left it.
> 
> Then saw them live on some show and what they were playing seemed a lot heavier. Bought their first album and now their new one.
> 
> ...


Alice In Chains ! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Doh! Amateur mistake hahahaha. 

Can't say I've heard the new Alice in Chains stuff although they did play at Sonisphere and the guys has an awesome voice.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Doh! Amateur mistake hahahaha.
> 
> Can't say I've heard the new Alice in Chains stuff although they did play at Sonisphere and the guys has an awesome voice.


Yeah, Ive only heard a few tracks from the new album that RosswithaOCD put on here :thumb:

Sounding pretty good 
(post#9 in the link).

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130929


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Like a drop of 5FDP and the new album is pretty darn good. They're touring the UK next month too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

*TAY* said:


> Like It ! :devil:
> 
> Was told about these a while back but never got round to getting thier debut.
> 
> ...


The new AIC album is very good:thumb:


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

I dont mind them... they have a very Soilwork inspired guitar sound to them but Soilwork are way better!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> The new AIC album is very good:thumb:


Agreed Ross, got it yesterday. Played it a good few times so far :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stu-pot said:


> I dont mind them... they have a very Soilwork inspired guitar sound to them but Soilwork are way better!
> 
> YouTube - SOILWORK - As We Speak


I'd probably be inclined to say Soilwork are a bit more melodic, where FFDP are perhaps more thrashy sounding. Good band though I have to say. :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just got back from seeing this lot live. Have to say they can pull off every song live as well. Really strong band and very good frontman. Manages all the shouty stuff and the melodic singing as well as on record.

If you get the chance, see 'em!!!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I listened to one of the songs on Spotify or Last.fm can't remember which but didn't impress.

I do like Soilwork though, saw them earlier this year, great performance.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Try listening to the songs 'The Way of the Fist' or 'Dying Breed' by FFDP. Awesome tracks that they play spot on live too!! 

Shadows Fall were supporting and were extremely good. Purely for the fact that the frontman has dreds about 5ft long. lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Try listening to the songs 'The Way of the Fist' or 'Dying Breed' by FFDP. Awesome tracks that they play spot on live too!!
> 
> Shadows Fall were supporting and were extremely good. Purely for the fact that the frontman has dreds about 5ft long. lol


I like Shadows Fall, at least the early stuff anyway. Will give those songs a listen.


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Quite like 5FDP - saw them at Download on the Friday this year and they were pretty good then.

Got both albums and they get a listen every month or so


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Was impressed with Shadows Fall live, had one of their early albums but live they were very good. Great guitar work and impressive drumming. 

I wasn't realy expecting FFDP to be that good as initially I'd heard some of their stuff and it wasn't all that. Then saw a clip of them live at Download, bought the album and was very surprised at how good they were. Second album is equally good too.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Been listening to War is the answer and Way of the fist.

They are alright, not someone who I would go and see live but would happily listen to on the radio etc.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have to say, live they are good. They're very animated and play spot on live.

The bassist has a hugely awesome beard too and is a great bass player.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Been listening to them more recently and am getting in to them. The Way of the Fist is a much better album IMO.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad you're liking them mate, I actually ignored them for some time but kept hearing about them and reading good things so eventually bought their first album on the cheap.

Very pleasantly surprised to be honest, I can see them becoming huge for the right reasons too. Their musicianship is spot on and live they really can pull off every song. The vocalist is exceoptional live too.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I might go to download, but the only band that is taking my fancy at the moment is FFDP and is a fair bit of money.

I want to go to Bloodstock Open Air (Cannibal Corpse + Behemoth!!) as well as Sonisphere in Poland (£350 for air travel or £550 for total of 34 hours driving).


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm very tempted by Download as you probably saw from my other post.

I'll be at Sonisphere again this year as we loved it last year. Will have to see about Download as we'd only want day tickets for AC/DC. They're my girlfriends favourite band and one of mine.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Nothing is really interesting me at Download yet except FFDP, bit disappointing.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Just got back from seeing this lot live. Have to say they can pull off every song live as well. Really strong band and very good frontman. Manages all the shouty stuff and the melodic singing as well as on record.
> 
> If you get the chance, see 'em!!!!


i totaly agree with that. seen them twice now and they are really good live.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's nice when a band can pull off live what they achieve on record. 

I've seen some bands that really can't quite achieve that. Always a huge credit to a band that can manage that.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> I've seen some bands that really can't quite achieve that.


Caliban!! Awful live.


----------

